# LED Switchback Turn Signals Complete



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

What's up Cruzetalk, 

I posted on here like a week ago showing I installed my LED tail light bulbs and liked the sleek look so much I had to start looking to do the headlights. Well I settled for the LED Switchbacks on eBay for $15.37 which I didn't think was a very bad price but...only downside I had was that when I installed the LED tail lights I honest to god didn't experience any hyperflashing! (In my last post, some found that shocking and wanted me to post a video! So I sent this one! No load res used! 
































Well I got my switchbacks in the mail and installed them today and HOLY **** what do you know...I got freaking hyperflashing now! :/ So I installed the load res I was going to use for the tail lights and it's back to normal but honestly if I didn't know that I'd probably be buying new switchback bulbs sooner than normal (bc life expectancy drastically decreases while letting bulb hyperflash) I probably would have left them that way! It gives off a more "HEY! I'm turning here" expression! But anyways here's some pictures I didn't take a video but I can by the end of the weekend! Let me know what you think! 

Like I said the only down side was I had to install load res after installing the switchbacks but it's totally worth it to get rid of the amber color!
































Thanks for looking, KY


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

I have a feeling the LEDs you use for your rear turn signals have built-in resistors, therefore did not cause hyperflashing.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

What brand bulbs you get? I've got amber v leds tritons up front and their the brightest on the market. Ive been debating on switchbacks but the turn signal bucket is kinda awkward in design because the bulb sits sideways and may not fully light it as a DRL. They end up looking more like a position light then a DRL.


----------



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

evo77 said:


> What brand bulbs you get? I've got amber v leds tritons up front and their the brightest on the market. Ive been debating on switchbacks but the turn signal bucket is kinda awkward in design because the bulb sits sideways and may not fully light it as a DRL. They end up looking more like a position light then a DRL.


 I think I'll actually switch these as my daytime running lights! It looks pretty epic when your about to turn and you got one side solid white and the others flashing amber! 

Yeah you are right they do sit sideways but it has no problem brightening up the whole turn signal/corner light!








I ordered these off eBay for $15.37 with free shipping! 
http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/231694152963 




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello all!
Yeah, necro bumping this thread as I recently installed front and rear turn signal LED's and also was expecting a hyperflash condition, but amazingly I did not. I bought the resistors fully expecting to use them to prevent the hyperflashing issue, but was surprised that I did not need them.

With that being said, should I worry about any ill effects as far as my BCM or turn signal switch going bad later?

I also cannot hear the audible "clicking" anymore when the signals are on, but that doesn't bother me one bit. All turn signals acting normal...without resistors!


Edit: ok, so now after starting the car and using the turn signals, I got the hyperblink and the error message. Had to install resistors. 
My thinking that all was well, was probably due to the fact I was testing the turn signals without the engine running, thereby the electrical system was using less (battery) voltage vs. the engine running using alternator voltage 14.5 volts.

So yeah, had to use resistors.


----------



## The Inja (Mar 31, 2018)

Needed Components

- 7443 Bulbs
- 50W 6 Ohm resistors + Wire Splicers

Just did this switchback light install to my '12 Cruze, and LOVE it.


----------

